# how much product?



## scrinch (Apr 14, 2013)

hi everyone, i have the opportunity to sell some soaps at a small church bizzare. it cost me 35 to enter and they are charging two dollars entrance fee. i have three scents so far, one of each scent in 3lb molds which is about 16 bars give or take... how much more do you think i need? thanks!


----------



## christinak (Apr 14, 2013)

I've never sold anything yet but I am getting ready to....and I make about 21 bars a day.  I have no idea how big your venue is but I'd take a lot more than that   I wouldn't bother to go unless I had at least 50 or 60 bars.  If I go to a craft show and can't move at least that I will be bummed out.


----------



## scrinch (Apr 14, 2013)

i was thinking of two bars of each scent with a total of 6 scents, so approx 200 bars.. does that sound like a solid number or still more?


----------



## la-rene (Apr 15, 2013)

scrinch said:


> hi everyone, i have the opportunity to sell some soaps at a small church bizzare. it cost me 35 to enter and they are charging two dollars entrance fee. i have three scents so far, one of each scent in 3lb molds which is about 16 bars give or take... how much more do you think i need? thanks!



Hi Scrinch!  I saw your posts come up in the daily feed. I noticed that you just did your first batch.  When is your church bazaar? Are you going to sell your CP soap?  

I don't want to be all "big brother" or in my case "big sister" lol, but I'd suggest reading this post as it scared the poo out of me from thinking that I am ready to sell anything and I've been going at this for a year now. With a couple hundred batches under my belt and several thousand $ in the hole.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f23/you-ready-sell-your-soap-16002/

Though, if I am mistaken and you are ready to go, then I would talk to the organizer, find out how many people they expect, what the average sales are for everyone and if there are any competitors selling soap, either cp or melt and pour since I think people will buy both.  Also, figure out how much people sell things for to see if your pricing is in line with that. That will give you an idea of how much to bring. It's a bit of homework, but I would trust that better than just a random number.

However, if your first batch was just the other day, I would seriously wait if that bazaar is anytime soon.  I'm still testing the lasting power of my very first batch from April '12.  So far, so good! It's an unscented goats milk batch.  No DOS, no rancid oils! *crossing fingers*


----------



## Marilyna (Apr 15, 2013)

200 bars sounds reasonable.  I recently did my first show in over 10 years and I took 300 bars (but my bars are smaller 2 oz bars).  I think I would have sold more if I had had more product, because my 300 bars filled one table, which wasn't very attention-grabbing to the passersby.


----------



## Marilyna (Apr 15, 2013)

Scrinch,

Just read your other posts.  While I'm not as conservative as many members of the forum, and I jumped right into selling myself (back in 2000), I would also suggest you give it more time and get more experience under your belt before beginning to sell.  I cringe when I think of the soaps I sold at first.  You probably will, too when you look back.  Good luck to you!


----------



## scrinch (Apr 15, 2013)

hi guys, i thank you for you input, ive been making CP for over two years and have in the last 6 months started making HP soaps which ive taken a liking to because im not one to wait around.. i like that i can use it within days of making it.. my previous posts were due to some nerves starting to pile up, im confidant but i started to second guess myself and starting botching some batches hense the "first batch post" i wanted to ask from a starteds stand point to make sure my recipe was on par with acceptable recipes.. the show is not for anther month and a half so im pretty sure im going to go ahead with it, ive been giving soap away to family and friends since the beginning and have gotten great feedback and used the negatives to make positive changes.. i appreciate your convern as i have bought from a market not to long ago and found the bar to be extremely drying although very pretty, the scent has fadded and i found myself thinking what the hell was that person thinking? again i thank you for your input and concern


----------



## Marilyna (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh, good.  Hope it goes well for you.  Let us know.


----------



## craftal (May 2, 2013)

*200 Bars*

Hi,
It takes a certain amount of product to make a good looking display.

A couple hundred bars is more than enough to build an attractive display.

When you start selling soap, it's important to just get the experience at building a display and talking to people. Sales are secondary.

Often the hardest part is getting started.


----------



## Marilyna (May 2, 2013)

yes, I agree, the hardest part is getting started.  Last month I did my first show in over 10 years and it was SO hard and I was so tempted to quit after it was over and I didn't sell that much.  I am trying to keep going, though, because you certainly can't succeed if you give up!


----------

